# Modular señal de video a TDT



## SacamantecaS (Jul 12, 2009)

hola

tengo unas camaras de seguridad que antes la podia visualizar en la television, pero ahora he cambiado de televisor y este solo trae sintonizador TDT por lo tanto no puedo visualizar estas en dicho televisor, he estado buscando moduladores para tdt pero no he encontrado ¿Seria muy dificil construir algo que deje pasar los demas canales y emular una entrada de video en otro canal?.

He estado mirando el tema del TDT y creo que la señal va en mpeg2, esto no creo que seria problema pero no entiendo muy bien como modular la señal y el tema de meter el canal en un mux. Habia pensando en utilizar algun arm para el tema del video, pero no se muy bien como abarcarlo. ¿Alguna idea? ¿Alguna ayuda?. muchas gracias.

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Qué norma tenia el viejo TV ?. Tu nueva TV -DTD- que norma es ? DBV-T o cual ?.
Y las camaras, que norma(s) de señal usan ? PAL/SECAM/NTSC ?. Saludos.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jul 22, 2009)

hola

gracias por responder. El nuevo televisor sigue la norma DVB-T y las camaras trabajan en PAL o NTSC. gracias.

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Pues la solucion mas trivial es que te consigas un viejo TV, como tenias antes. Salu2.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 12, 2009)

¿El televisor tiene modulador entrada de video compuestro RCA? si es así, abriendo tu cámara de seguridad a lo mejor son de esas que llevan la cámara de estas cmos que dan una señal de video compuesto a la salida (que va directamente a un modulador de video que es el que hace que se vea la señal en tu tv), se puede conectar la salida de imagen de la mini-cámara a la entrada de video compuesto (si es que la lleva) de tu tv y creo que podría funcionar.


----------

